# Mantua bass?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't seen anything on how the bass fishing is at Mantua.:-(
Any info.?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I fished it last week and did just fair. I caught two 14 inchers right off the bat with an x-rap and didn't get another touch for 4 hours. I fished soft plastics (reapers, senkos, dropshot) for the majority of the time. Saw very few gills or bass up shallow. Still needs to warm up just a bit more.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks bud.:grin:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

It should be getting good here in about a week.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Went up there this morning, caught plenty of bass in the 5 to 7" range, and one 12 or 13"er. Kept the big one to finish off a fish fry meal... no eggs or anything inside. Could they have already finished spawning?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Could they have already finished spawning?


With the H20 temps being what?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Very possible.


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep, spawn's over for now. May be a few stray ones that haven't spawned but majority of them are done. Bluegill are a poor energy forage fish and there aren't enough little rainbows to fill in the gaps. Those bass only have one set of eggs whereas most bass females will do 2 to 3 sets before calling it good. Males will only do one nest though if successful. He has to stay for long time with the fry till they are an inch long. In a week or two there'll be billions of fry in the shallows everywhere. I used to wonder what the tiny grey fish all over the places years ago were. Then one day I looked closely and saw how they swam. They would swim, pause, and stare....the same sequence all the time and then I saw the black lateral line and knew what they were.


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

Longgun said:


> With the H20 temps being what?


Don't worry about the water temps, it is way too late to even think about water temps anymore. A month ago, I would wonder what the water temp was. Now you can just call the water hot.


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone been back to the pond and done any good?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fin-S-Fish said:


> Don't worry about the water temps, it is way too late to even think about water temps anymore. A month ago, I would wonder what the water temp was. Now you can just call the water hot.


wow dang, with the weather being so fickle i would have figured them being late this year...


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd have to politely disagree that the spawn is over. Some may be done, but there are still fish full of eggs and sperm. Fished it this morning before work from the shore and caught 15 bass in an hour, probably half of them still showed signs they were spawning. Nothing very big. I wish they'd manage that reservoir and turn it into a pond that would consistently produce 4-5 pound bass like some of the southern Idaho ponds do.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Fin-S-Fish said:


> Don't worry about the water temps, it is way too late to even think about water temps anymore.  A month ago, I would wonder what the water temp was. Now you can just call the water hot.


Jump in the water then tell me its hot


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Somebody reported on utahfishfinder.com that they caught a 5lb. largemouth on the 9th using a spinner :shock:


----------

